# Where to get a decent leash with some LENGTH



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

I wouldnt even use it. You dont need it if you are careful when taking off your board.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

I am a resort boarder whether that is good or bad is obviously up for discussion but I pretty much "have" to have it as Snowmass lift line people tend to be looking for them.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Snowmass? As in Colorado? Hmmm, I would just put the leash in your pocket. I haven't been asked about a leash in 4 years. Including a trip to Highlands, though not Snowmass, still part of the same company. Otherwise if you want one with length get a surfboard leash.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

i attach mine to my boot laces, just as you said. well, i attach it to the o-ring that i have attached to my boot laces, rather. and the o-ring isn't really attached to my laces themselves, but the eyelet that they thread into.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i cant believe some resorts still look for leashes lol. i havnt used one in years.

anyways, the one you got is decent. just use it like inivibes said and it will work out fine for you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> i attach mine to my boot laces, just as you said. well, i attach it to the o-ring that i have attached to my boot laces, rather. and the o-ring isn't really attached to my laces themselves, but the eyelet that they thread into.


Yah

That is what I will do. Oh well.

Thanks for the help


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

yep; i never use the leash neither

i keep one in my pocket in case a liftie gets power mad, but it has never happened in over 10 years.

also in that time, i have seen just ONE run away board and that was coz the person walking with it fell over whilst carrying it and so the leash was useless anyway.

frnakly i would tell the snowmass people to fark off!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

alright

i just carry it with me


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't like leashes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

hmmmmm you know skiers could really use leashes ... aka yard sales with all their shit flying everywhere!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tele kooks are required to have 'em. 

When is the last time as a boarder that you have been asked about your leash in Colorado? I think the rule is still there, but it's been at least 5 years (well 2 were backcountry only) since I have been asked.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

I just take the small one with me. I put the Ring on my boot and I will have the leash in my pocket and claim I forgot if someone says something.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I wouldn't even do that. Just put the leash on. You don't need to explain anything to them...


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

hahaha

this is true


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Punkmouse said:


> aka yard sales with all their shit flying everywhere!


i would have to disagree; many a yard sale explosion has been enjoyed, when viewed from the chair lift. oh the screams...... happy times.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Just put the leash on.


m'buh?

from an avy survival standpoint; you have next to buggerall hope of shedding your plank as it is if the pack slides, but you have even less chance if a leash needs unhooking as well. considering this, a leash should be illegal!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Avalanches don't typically happen inbounds. I have no reason to put a leash on unless a liftie tells me I need one. The only lifties I know of in the backcountry are the beds of trucks or backseat of cars. Generally those lifties don't require you to wear a leash...


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

touche you bugger 

however, avy paths don't descriminate!:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

I have on of those short little leashes that came with my bindings... it's always on my front binding attached to itself  I never wear it and it's not like I even can because I have nothing to attach it to.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

intake said:


> I have on of those short little leashes that came with my bindings... it's always on my front binding attached to itself  I never wear it and it's not like I even can because I have nothing to attach it to.


That is what I have. The closest spot to the place where I put the ring you have to pull it almost 100% taut to get it there


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

What happens if you're using Flow bindings?...Kinda stuck for a place to put the leash, no?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

maybe


I don't really know hehe.

I am just going to attach it and run the little short one they gave me with the burton's. It is almost a bit too tight and if it is like pulling on the front of my boot I will just run without it. If I get yelled at I am sure one of the local shops in Snowmass will have an overpriced one I can buy


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I seriously doubt you'll have any problems at Snowmass. Three years ago I was at Highlands and it was not even an issue. In fact if I were you I would spen more time at that mountain anyway. It's pretty freakin' sweet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

I am addicted to snowmass. It is my favorite


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

seriously though ... i have been to many of the "resorts" around colorado ... don't worry about it ... i wouldn't even bring it nor put the thing on my boot .....


----------

